

Ask HN: Good calendaring + inventory management software - foxhedgehog

Looking for software, preferably with an external API, that will let us set up a calendar with associated inventory that we can then pull into our platform. Ideally, our clients would calendar &quot;sessions,&quot; or equivalent, for a series of events, with associated inventory slots, and then we could pull in these in on our side.
======
haritap
Try zoho crm. [https://crm.zoho.com](https://crm.zoho.com)

